

Show HN: Attempting to connect volunteer professionals with awesome non-profits - 3riverdev
http://www.theprobono.org

======
3riverdev
Lots of great sites exist to provide volunteer opportunities (VolunteerSmart,
Catchafire, etc.), but they include:

\- really big organizations and really big service firms

\- a wide breadth of opportunities, including grunt labor, etc.

\- heavy mediation and forced processes

\- large project scopes

The Pro Bono attempts to narrow its focus to connecting non-profits needing
assistance on concise, "one-off" projects with remote (or local) professional
volunteers.

Would love feedback!

